# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  ÖerÖeve Belgesi Tuzaklari

## atoybil

üERüEVE BELGESİ TUZAKLARI 

Türk halkı AKPAP VE AKBABA iktidarı mensupları tarafından aldatılıyorsunuz.

Abdullah BUKSUR ğ [email protected] Türk Dünyası İnsan Hakları Derneği Bşk.

Türk Milleti ne yapsın ! bilgi alabileceği bütün kanallar, ona olup bitenlerin kendisi için en hayırlısı olduğunu söylüyor. Kendisini temsil etme makamında olanlar istediklerini AB ile ilgili gelişmelerde elde ettiler. Müzakere çerçeve belgesinde Türkiye'nin asla kabul etmemesi gereken unsurları kendilerini yönetme iradesini teslim ettikleri insanlar önemsiz gibi es geçiyor. 
ürneğin; ğKıbrıs Rum Kesiminin uluslararası kuruluşlara üyeliğine Türkiye'nin engel olmaması şartı asla kabul edilemez.ğ Bu madde ikinci sınıf ortaklık önerisinden bile daha tehlikeli. 
Ama hükümet ve medya bunun üzerinde durmayarak her şeyi ikinci sınıf (imtiyazlı ) ortaklık şartına endeksledi ve bu tehlike yeterince seslendirilmedi. Bu şartın tehlikeli yanlarından biri Türkiye'nin Rum Kesimini tanıma olasılığı...
Mesela NATO üyeliği oylanırken Türkiye'nin tavrı ne olacak? Bu konuda iki olasılık var: 
1.olasılıkta Türkiye açık destek verecek, bu halde zaten Rum Kesimini tanımış oluyor. 
2.olasılık Rumların üyeliğini veto etmez ama açık destek de vermez, çekimser kalır yani. Ayrıca bir de şerh koyar "Benim çekimser kalmam Rum Kesimini tanıdığım anlamına gelmez" diye...ama bu durumda da ortaya bazı sorunlar çıkar. 
Birincisi sen tanımadığın bir devletle aynı askeri örgüt içerisinde nasıl yer alacaksın? Bunun mantığı yoktur çünkü NATO ya ancak devletler üye olabilir, aynı masada görüşmeler yaparken senin için Rum Kesiminin sıfatı şayet devlet olmayacaksa ne olacak? Ayrıca NATO tatbikatlarında vs Rumların gemileri, uçakları vs ile bizim gemilerimiz uçaklarımız vs birlikte hareket edecek, diğer yandan Türkiye de yapılacak bir NATO tatbikatı söz konusu olursa Rum uçakları ile gemilerine hava ve deniz sahamızı açmak zorunda kalacağız. Bu da Rumları tanıdığımız olarak yorumlanabilecek bir durum. Diğer yandan Rumlar da NATO nun askeri hibelerinden faydalanabilecek. 
Peki böyle bir durumda KKTC nin payı ne olacak? üünkü diğer ülkeler Kıbrıs ı tek devlet olarak tanıyor. Madem ki Kıbrıs tek devlet o halde bu askeri harcamalarda ve hibelerde Türk tarafının da hakkı olmalı. Bu durum da açıklığa kavuşturulmalı. üerçeve Belgedeki bu şartın zararları daha da arttırılabilir.

Değinmek istediğim ikinci bir konu da Ermeni soykırımı ile ilgili. Bir gazetede GS üniversitesinden bir tarihçi hoca ile yapılan röportaj. Adam aynı zamanda GS üniversitesi Atatürk İlkeleri ve İnkilap Tarihi Bölüm Başkanı da...Ermeni soykırımını kabul etmiyor ama yapılanların yine de "insanlık suçu" olduğunu belirtiyor. Bu söylem aslında psikolojik savaşın bir parçası, zira "soykırım değilse bile insanlık suçu olduğu kesin" fikrini yerleştirmeye çalışıyorlar. Aslında hukuken soykırım da bir insanlık suçudur, başka bir deyişle insanlık suçunun özel bir hali-görünümüdür. Soykırım büyük bir suç iken "insanlık suçu" kategorisine giren suçlar sütten çıkmış ak kaşık eylemler değildir. 
Bu propagandaya karşı dikkatli olmalıyız ve soykırım iddialarına verdiğimiz tepkinin aynısını ve hatta daha da fazlasını bu iddiaya karşı da vermeliyiz. (Ermeni Irkçılarının oluşturduğu gündemle değil kendi oluşturduğumuz gündemi konuşmalıyız.) üünkü sade vatandaş bunu daha önemsiz bir suç olarak düşünebilir ve beyinlere doğruymuş gibi yerleşebilir. En vahimi de olup bitienlere tepkisiz kalabilir.

----------

